# Kdrama on Fire



## Mercius (Aug 28, 2010)

I've been watching kdrama on my Kindle Fire more than reading books, which isn't at all disappointing since I'm getting more use out of it than I thought. It doesn't look like drama fever has an app that's compatible yet. I've also been catching a good amount of the older ones on Netflix. But the best site to use with the kindle for the latest in kdrama has been huluplus because they have some of the latest. I hate paying the $7.99 and watching ads, but Fire does have a hulu+ app that works well. Hopefully, dramafever will come out with something soon so we can start watching without commercials.

Anyway, I'm in the middle of "Full House", the original, and I just finished "IRIS". Anyone else checking out the Kdrama? And, if so, what else are you watching?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Pardon my ignorance but, what is "kdrama"?


----------



## Mercius (Aug 28, 2010)

Kdrama is Korean Drama. A Korean Drama typically runs for about 20 episodes, although there have been some that run for about 150 episodes or more. I wouldn't say that they are similar to soap operas in America, rather more like television shows without the whole season 1, season 2 continuation. The dramas can be action, adventure, historical, tragic, comedy, romantic comedy, and dramedy. If you're new to Korean Drama, I might recommend "City Hunter", "Secret Garden", and "Winter Sonata", which are all available on Netflix instant viewing, to get a good idea of the range of dramas available.

If you just want to get a taste of kdrama, I recommend Castaway On The Moon. Here's a trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrGvhwwWP8Q.

There are many sites that offer some free views such as dramaFever, goodDrama, hulu, and even youtube. Of course, I'm a drama fanatic since Eastenders (another British soap), although it's been difficult to get that in the States. The Koreans make it easier to view their stuff than the Brits, and I love it all.

In my blog, I talk a little bit about what it is I love about Korean Drama if your interested: http://www.johnnieruffin.com/blogengine/post/2012/06/22/Whats-so-great-about-Korean-Drama.aspx


----------



## WagsWife (Jan 4, 2013)

I have been reading through the boards, but I wanted to tell you about the Viki.com app for kdramas. The Amazon app store has it for download, and I have been using it almost nonstop since I got my Fire on Christmas!  So far it looks like they offer almost as big of a selection as Drama Fever.


----------



## IloveKindleAV (Nov 1, 2012)

Mercius said:


> I've been watching kdrama on my Kindle Fire more than reading books, which isn't at all disappointing since I'm getting more use out of it than I thought. It doesn't look like drama fever has an app that's compatible yet. I've also been catching a good amount of the older ones on Netflix. But the best site to use with the kindle for the latest in kdrama has been huluplus because they have some of the latest. I hate paying the $7.99 and watching ads, but Fire does have a hulu+ app that works well. Hopefully, dramafever will come out with something soon so we can start watching without commercials.
> 
> Anyway, I'm in the middle of "Full House", the original, and I just finished "IRIS". Anyone else checking out the Kdrama? And, if so, what else are you watching?


Mercius,

I am member of Dramafever and Viki also include Netflix and HuluPlus. I do sometimes watch Kdrama. I currently am watching "Dr. Champ", Vampire Procusetor, To The Beautiful You, Bridal Mask and several other kdramas. . By the way, Happy New Year and good healthy, faith and prosperous!!!


----------

